
Amazon Fear Is Driving Retailers to Microsoft's Cloud - kimsk112
https://www.fool.com/investing/2019/01/28/amazon-fear-is-driving-retailers-to-microsofts-clo.aspx
======
luckylion
Can confirm. A large domestic Store operator we've talked to about using our
SaaS had one make-or-break criteria: none of their data may pass through
anything hosted on AWS.

